
Ask HN: Business insurance for SaaS startup - saas_startup
We are starting to offer our SaaS product to the clients. We incorporated a company and I am looking at what other things we should be getting.<p>The largest possible risk for us is that in a freak accident all our databases get wiped out and the clients need to go back to paper-based process or use another vendor. The service we offer costs $100 a month. I assume in first year we will make $20k or less. In T&amp;C we have we don&#x27;t guarantee that any level of service will be provided or the fact their data will be available to them at a constant basis.
======
codegeek
You can get Errors & Omissions (E&O) policy using a broker such as
[https://techinsurance.com](https://techinsurance.com). They will help you
find deals with various companies. No affiliation but I have been using them
for 5+ years for our business. It can cost you a few hundred USD per year on
an average. If you are starting out, you could probably get it under $500 for
the first year.

------
kull
I was looking for an insurance for my Saas recently, and after an intensive
research I found many founders and even my lawyer recommending
[https://foundershield.com](https://foundershield.com). I went with them and I
am very happy with the way they treated me and what offer they provided.

------
aspantel
You'll definitely need E&O and Cyber if you work with big enterprise level
clients. Christine helped us get those for my company, check out her LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christinemarciano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christinemarciano)
-Alexey

------
staticautomatic
Most of the insurance you need is the usual stuff: general liability, D&O, and
workers comp. I don't think anyone would underwrite a policy that covers what
you're describing, but you could talk to someone who deals in cyber liability
policies and see what they think.

------
saas_startup
What are cost for GL, E&O and Cyber I could be looking at?

I doubt we need cyber as the only information we store that is not public is
their name and email address, though this is typically available on their
website as they are artists.

------
ykevinator
You need E&O and cyber

